# Win 7 von alten PC auf neuem Installieren?



## hupe316 (24. Januar 2014)

Ich habe Windows 7 64x Home Premium auf meinen alten PC und will mir jetzt einen neuen PC kaufen. Kann ich dann dasselbe Win 7 einfach auf den neuen Rechner installieren mit dem gleichen Lizenzschlüssel oder geht das nicht.


----------



## tapferertoaser (24. Januar 2014)

hupe316 schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows 7 64x Home Premium auf meinen alten PC und will mir jetzt einen neuen PC kaufen. Kann ich dann dasselbe Win 7 einfach auf den neuen Rechner installieren mit dem gleichen Lizenzschlüssel oder geht das nicht.



Nein das geht nicht, außer es ist ein Key wo explizit dastet das er mehrfach aktivierbar ist.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. Januar 2014)

hupe316 schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows 7 64x Home Premium auf meinen alten PC und will mir jetzt einen neuen PC kaufen. Kann ich dann dasselbe Win 7 einfach auf den neuen Rechner installieren mit dem gleichen Lizenzschlüssel oder geht das nicht.


 Einfach mal ausprobieren, würde ich sagen.


----------



## Shorty484 (24. Januar 2014)

Möglich ist das schon, nur verstößt Du damit gegen die Lizenzbedingungen von Microsoft, wenn Du den Key für 2 Rechner gleichzeitig nutzt. Du kannst aber die Festplatte des alten PCs formatieren, dann ist es wieder legal .

Sollte die Aktivierung nicht klappen, kannst Du auch mal bei Microsoft anrufen und schilderst denen das Problem.

Es gibt allerdings Ausnahmen, wo das Windows/der Key nur mit der Hardware funktionieren, mit der er ausgeliefert wurde. Probieren, dann weißt Du's


----------



## Herbboy (24. Januar 2014)

hupe316 schrieb:


> Ich habe Windows 7 64x Home Premium auf meinen alten PC und will mir jetzt einen neuen PC kaufen. Kann ich dann dasselbe Win 7 einfach auf den neuen Rechner installieren mit dem gleichen Lizenzschlüssel oder geht das nicht.



du kannst es neu installieren und auch nutzen, wenn du das alte ab dann nicht mehr nutzt. In einigen wenigen Fällen von Komplett-PCs/Notebooks könnte es sein, dass der key nicht funktioniert, aber da hilft nur ausprobieren.


----------



## hupe316 (25. Januar 2014)

Dann werde ich es mal ausprobieren.
  Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

